# GT: Game 50- Clippers vs. Rockets 2/14



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Feb 14
7:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips need this game IMO. With Ross out, I wonder if Dun will trust Singleton to guard T-Mac.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

sorry to barge in, but can someone tell me what the deal is with kerry kittles? is he out for the season?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Kerry Kittles changed his name to Walter McCarty.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Nickrock23, you are hilarious. Kittles isn't on this squad any more and he was out for the season last year. His knees are gone and he's retired.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder if we'll see any of Korolev out there tonight with both Ross and Maggette out. I really hope that Dunleavy doesn't go back to his 3-Guard Rotation of Sam/Shaun and Cat out there at the same time. Cass/Ewing/Cat will work out much better, but Ewing is too short to guard T-Mac, so that could end up meaning some time for Yaroslav. 

Brand and Kaman need to really dominate the post, but they'll get swarmed, that'll mean Cat and Sam have to be able to hit they shots from the outside


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241910


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Should be a good game. Outcome likely determined by which team's stars step up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't forget Cassell and Wesley have beef as they almost fought last time they played.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Livingston, Brand, Kaman vs. Alston, Wesley, McGrady, Howard, Yao

Livingston will be on McGrady...


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

Aw, man, Brand and Yao going head-to-head...
This is going to be awesome. Unfortunately, T-Mac might give the Rockets an edge.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao wins the tap.

Howard mises, yao gets it, Brand blocks and gets the ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell looses it.

yao looses it.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady misses a wild shot.

Livingston misses a layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wesley hits a long 2.

Brand gets fouled by Howard, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand hits a jumper.

Alston banks a 3????

Cassell hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard scores on the layup.

Steal away from Brand and McGrady with an easy 2.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with the steal and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao with a ugly shot.

Cassell scores again on the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alston misses, Mobley rebounds.

Cassell to Brand for the score.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clippers are shooting insanelyh well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao makes another ugly shot.

Brand drives, gets fouled, and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses the FT.

McGrady with a quick catch and score.

Mobley posts up and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

McGrady misses, Kaman rebounds.

Brand misses a tough shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao flops and Kaman gets called for the foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls McGrady on the shot.

McGrady makes both FT's.

Cassell misses but Kaman and Livingston save the ball.

Howard steals it and Yao dunks on the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a 3.

McGrady scores on the nice move.

Mobley posts up and banks it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman steals and drives and gets fouled on the shot by Howard, his 2nd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

McGrady scores from the dish from Alston.

Brand hits a tough jumper.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God, I still can't get over how good Brands jumpshot is this season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Swift misses, Kaman rebounds.

Kaman misses the hook.

Livingston fouls McGrady on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ndong is and as is Ewing.

McGrady makes both FT's.

Cassell misses.

Swfit scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled by McGrady on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Bogans hits a 3.

Mobley hits a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogans misses a 3, Kaman rebounds.

Cassell drives, gets fouled, and scores!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the FT.

Mobley blocks McGrady from behind, out on the Clippers.

McGrady misses in and out but Ndong as he rebounds gets tripped and it goes out.

Oh no! McCarty is in... :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 30
Rockets 30

Decent quarter by the Clippers both Brand and Cassell led the team in scoring. The Clippers need to slow down McGrady as he is the main option right now and they have to watch the 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand air balls.

Bogan lays it in.

Brand throws it away.

McGrady drives, scores and gets fouled by Ndong.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting. McGrady's 2nd.

Ndong misses, Ewing misses.
Mcgrady misses but swift scores.

Clippers down 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im happy with the trade, but when playing some teams.. Houston for one, not having a PF with the speed of wilcox could be some what painful at times.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

McGrady misses, mobley rebounds.

Brand scores on the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Head gets fouled by Ndong.

He only makes 1 FT.

Head picks up his 2nd foul, non-shooting.

Livingston misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ndong picks up his 3rd foul.

Clippers down, 34-38.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Swift drives and gets fouled by Kaman.

Swift makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston post up and scores.

Swift misses a MONSTer dunk.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Im happy with the trade, but when playing some teams.. Houston for one, not having a PF with the speed of wilcox could be some what painful at times.


Last time we played Houston, Wilcox actually had a good game, and Kaman was a non-factor.

He usually is against Yao, and no surprise, he's not doing much tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bogans misses but Swfit tips it in.

Brand misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao travels.

Kaman turns it over.

Livingston fouls Wesley, shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao misses but Swift taps it in.

Clippers down 9...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton posts up and misses.

Livingsotn to the Singleton for the Alley-Oop.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao scores.

But Brand with the reverse jam over Yao.

Timeout Houston.

Clippers down, 47-40.


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

man, why don't you just IM me with this or something? it's kind of a long chain. everybody should just use something like yahoo! gamechannel (it's free, btw) 
it's like this, but easier to read, and you don't have to refresh or watch the screen refresh.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston steals it, nice steal!

Livingston drives and scores.


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

no offense Weasel, i'm just saying it's easier, and for you too


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the MONSTER BLOCK on Wesley!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

That was a sick stuff:jawdrop:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SWIFT THE SWATTER said:


> no offense Weasel, i'm just saying it's easier, and for you too


Posters like the commentery here so I do it.


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

hello? did anybody hear me? oh well. yeah, Brand is a beast out there. he knows how to block shots. he's the biggest miracle my fantasy team could ask for


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rockets are gelling and up 11.

Defensive 3 on Houston.


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

oh, ok


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

wait a minute... HOLY *CRUD! WHEN DID WE TRADE RADMONAVIC TO THE CLIPPERS? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits the tech. shot.

Cassell misses a 3.

McGrady scores easily.


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

MAN, I HAD NO IDEA. Oh well, his 3-point shot will probably serve you well anyhow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a jumper.

Cassell with the steal and easy layup!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SWIFT THE SWATTER said:


> wait a minute... HOLY *CRUD! WHEN DID WE TRADE RADMONAVIC TO THE CLIPPERS? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Yeah happened around 3pm Pacific today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard scores on the open look.

Howard on the other end picks up his 3rd foul.

Brand misses but Kaman gets fouled on the shot by McGrady. His 3rd!


----------



## SWIFT THE SWATTER (Feb 14, 2006)

well, odd the paper didn't mention there was a trade that could be decided... interesting. like i said, i hope his shot serves you well. The Clippers probably are my second-favorite team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Refs screw Mobley and the Clippers and make a horrible call as they call a foul on Mobley when there was no foul. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 49
Rockets 61

Real bad quarter by the Clippers both offensively and especially defensively. But the Rockets are playing real well, too well right now for the Clippers. It doesn't look good right now.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That was a bull**** foul. But I think Q Ross is the MVP of this team look how terrible of a defensive team they are without him. Anyone who thinks he isnt extremly important to the CLips is plain stupid or blind. These last two games have been horrible they better pick it up or they are gonna be out of the playoffs that is how bas they are playing.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow... I can't believe that was called a foul... calling of foul for that kind of contact is only excusable if it's non-shooting when the team is under the limit... calling it with .5 sec left and the team over the limit is just ridiculous because the contact was minimal.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Story of the game so far: Poor defense and rebounding by the Clips (Houston has a 23-11 advantage with 9 offensive boards).

We're down by 12 but the game is still winnable as Houston will likely be unable to pull away for good in the 3rd which will leave us an opportunity to make a comeback in the 4th as we did earler @ Golden State.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alston misses a 3.

Cassell misses an easy 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with a nice shot.

Wesley with a nice bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a jumper.

Yao with the easy jam...

Kaman with an easy layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yao misses, Kaman rebounds.

Mobley misses, Livingston misses.

Yao tips his own dunk miss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blows past Howard with the Jam.

McGrady is sick tonight.

Mobley makes a tough post up jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard makes an open shot.

Cassell misses in and out.

Alston makes a jumper.

Clippers down 18.........


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ouch... this has all the signs of being a blowout... looks like Houston showed up for the 3rd ready to end this game early after all.

Clips have no defense at all... it's incredible how much of impact Q Ross has on this team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses.

McGrady finally misses.

Cassell drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits both FT's.

Mobley steals but then turns it over.

Wesley scores on the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady hits a long 2.

TO and Alston knocks down a 3.

Game.

Clippers down 23.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yao gets fouled, makes 1 out of 2.

Brand misses...

Yao turns it over.

Mobley misses..


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> McGrady hits a long 2.
> 
> TO and Alston knocks down a 3.
> 
> ...


When you don't play defense you can't win it's as simple as that... fortunately Wilcox wasn't much of a good defender so we're not going to suffer defensively from our acquisition of Radman.

Almost makes me miss the heartbreakers of last season... almost.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a 3!

Howard gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a shot but a little to late.

Timeout.

Clippers down 18.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I've already stopped watching the game. Another disappointing loss.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell steals it and gives it to Mobley for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Swift misses and Mobley breaks someone and scores on the easy layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets thrown out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McGrady picks up his 4th, not that is matters at this point.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm surprised you are all counting the Clippers out at this point. They came back from 19 in the fourth in Golden State, so anything is possible.

Although with Cassell out, the odds are even lower.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay, NOW it's probably over :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Singleton fouls Wesley.

Timeout.

Time to rest the starters for tomarrow.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh my god this sucks! How the hell have we lost to Houston! I hate this..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

2nd Unit isn't doing any better.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ndong with a nice jumper!!!!

Rockets continue to destory.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

This is just embarassing... I went to the last game where Houston played us at home. That was of a high quality and it stayed close (we won the game). This is just a disgusting blow-out..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least Walter made some shots...

Game over, finally


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Liingston2Seb said:


> Oh my god this sucks! How the hell have we lost to Houston! I hate this..


'cuz we're at full strength and our role guys are playing unbelievably. But yah I'm shocked as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> 'cuz we're at full strength and our role guys are playing unbelievably. But yah I'm shocked as well.



Clippers were missing two important players. Corey and Ross. Ross was needed badly tonight.. I will never take his defense for granted again.

Clippers also never got into a good rythme, and Kaman played like dog crap.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Losing by 30 points at home after a bad loss to the Bulls is unacceptable. The Rockets are better than their record, but giving up 128 points to the Rockets who average like 80 points a game is pathetic, I don't care if Ross wasn't playing because he can't guard the whole team. In reality I think the Clippers got us fans a little too excited with the successful road trip because all of those road wins were against bad teams and we barely won those games and would have lost them if it weren't for Cassell's clutch plays.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The last two games just seem like plain bad basketball. Not sure if its execution or coaching but houston had nothing but great ball movement and great open shots, and everything for the clippers seemed like one on one play, chucking up shots with someone in the face, and post up plays that went no where.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Losing by 30 points at home after a bad loss to the Bulls is unacceptable. The Rockets are better than their record, but giving up 128 points to the Rockets who average like 80 points a game is pathetic, I don't care if Ross wasn't playing because he can't guard the whole team. In reality I think the Clippers got us fans a little too excited with the successful road trip because all of those road wins were against bad teams and we barely won those games and would have lost them if it weren't for Cassell's clutch plays.



There's a lot of truth in everything you said, however, I would argue that Ross is a more important part of this team than people give him credit for, since it's not just his one-on-one skills that matter, but rather, it's also the energy and intensity he brings to the team on the defensive end. And that's what these last two losses come down to: effort. Who knows, maybe they're just really tired, and looking ahead to the All-Star break.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Clippers were missing two important players. Corey and Ross. Ross was needed badly tonight.. I will never take his defense for granted again.
> 
> Clippers also never got into a good rythme, and Kaman played like dog crap.


i dont think q ross would have made up for the awful defense by the clips tonite. but after the all star break, i am looking very forward to some changes and additions taht coach d can work with. specifically, rebraca, ross, maggette coming back, and radmanovic added to the lineup. GOD we need a healthy lineup NOW. 

btw, does anyone kno why and how long q ross will be out for?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

sertorius said:


> There's a lot of truth in everything you said, however, I would argue that Ross is a more important part of this team than people give him credit for, since it's not just his one-on-one skills that matter, but rather, it's also the energy and intensity he brings to the team on the defensive end. And that's what these last two losses come down to: effort. Who knows, maybe they're just really tired, and looking ahead to the All-Star break.


Truth.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i dont think q ross would have made up for the awful defense by the clips tonite. but after the all star break, i am looking very forward to some changes and additions taht coach d can work with. specifically, rebraca, ross, maggette coming back, and radmanovic added to the lineup. GOD we need a healthy lineup NOW.
> 
> btw, does anyone kno why and how long q ross will be out for?



Well there was one particular player Ross would have defended that I think would have helped. Since this one player was nailing dagger after dagger.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Losing by 30 points at home after a bad loss to the Bulls is unacceptable. The Rockets are better than their record, but giving up 128 points to the Rockets who average like 80 points a game is pathetic, I don't care if Ross wasn't playing because he can't guard the whole team. In reality I think the Clippers got us fans a little too excited with the successful road trip because all of those road wins were against bad teams and we barely won those games and would have lost them if it weren't for Cassell's clutch plays.


I don't think the Clippers got us too excited, I think they are just going through slump number two, the first obviously being when they lost 9 of 12. Remember, this same squad has beaten this same Rockets team, as well as Phoenix and several of the other elite teams. Not to mention back to back blowout wins of the red-hot (at the time) Denver Nuggets and the luke warm (but still very capable) Golden State Warriors. I understand that slumps are something that elite teams should hopefully not have to deal with, but even Detroit lost to Atlanta. I don't think the ship is sinking, I think it's just a bump in the road. Regardless of what happens in Oakland tonight, my faith in the Clippers' season is still intact.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> I don't think the Clippers got us too excited, I think they are just going through slump number two, the first obviously being when they lost 9 of 12. Remember, this same squad has beaten this same Rockets team, as well as Phoenix and several of the other elite teams. Not to mention back to back blowout wins of the red-hot (at the time) Denver Nuggets and the luke warm (but still very capable) Golden State Warriors. I understand that slumps are something that elite teams should hopefully not have to deal with, but even Detroit lost to Atlanta. I don't think the ship is sinking, I think it's just a bump in the road. Regardless of what happens in Oakland tonight, my faith in the Clippers' season is still intact.


 :clap: :clap: , i completely agree.


----------

